# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کی پرستاری میخونه ؟؟ اطلاعات اینده شغلی

## کنکوری 96

*سلام
دوستان یه سوال مهم اینکه با این که پرستار مرد هی میگن زیاد میخوایم باز چرا آزمون استخدامی میزارن و بلافاصله جذب نمیکنن پرستار مرد رو ؟؟؟ ایا برای جذب تو بخش خصوصی و کلینیک ها هم آزمون استخدامی هست ؟؟؟*

----------


## کنکوری 96

UP

----------


## کنکوری 96

کسی اطلاعاتی نداره ؟؟؟

----------


## opposite

سلام 
نمیدونم شما کجا زندگی می کنین(البته هر کجا که هستین خوب و خوش و سلامت باشین)
ولی توی شهر ما اصن اینجور حرفا نیست
اینجا اینقد نیاز به پرستار ((مرد)) هست که دانشجو های پرستاری سال سوم و چهارم (کارشناسی) رو میارن واسه کار بهشون میگن اینجا کار کن طرحتو  هر جا افتادی تموم کن بعدش دوباره سریع برگرد اینجا و این چیزی که شما میگین *(آزمون استخدامی)* رو اصلا نشنیدم
 حالا دقیقا نپرسیدم که حقوق و مزایا و این جور چیزاش چطوریه
فعلا که وقت ندارم ایشالا اگه شد هفته ی بعد یا دو هفته بعد(احتمالا) برم دقیقا بپرسم که دقیقا چطوریه این رشته و بهتون خبر میدم

----------


## Sina Nmt

> *سلام
> دوستان یه سوال مهم اینکه با این که پرستار مرد هی میگن زیاد میخوایم باز چرا آزمون استخدامی میزارن و بلافاصله جذب نمیکنن پرستار مرد رو ؟؟؟ ایا برای جذب تو بخش خصوصی و کلینیک ها هم آزمون استخدامی هست ؟؟؟*


سلام. من به شما پیشنهاد می کنم دفترچه آزمون استخدامی وزارت بهداشت رو از لینک زیر دانلود کنید و بعدا قضاوت کنید!

http://iranestekhdam.ir/wp-content/u...dasht-1395.pdf

هر استان حداقل 100 تا 200 تا پرستار برمیداره. بعدش با رشته های دیگه مقایسش کنید. ینی نه تنها پرستار مرد بیکار نداریم حتی پرستار خانوم بیکارم نداریم (حالا شاید ممکنه در مورد بیکاری پرستارا مطالبی باشه اما اونا ربطی به این نداره که نتونستن کار پیدا کنن. دلایل دیگه ای دارن که نمیرن سر کار)   :Yahoo (35): 
در کل بین رشته های پیراپزشکی دیگه مطمئن باشید پرستاری از هر نظر وضعیت خیلی خیلی بهتری داره و تا 10 سال آینده فک نکنم بازار کارش از رونق بیفته  :Yahoo (4):  (تو خارج کشورم اینطوریه! راحت میتونید با این رشته مهاجرت هم کنید به کشورای دیگه چون نیاز به پرستار خیلییی بالاست.)
در مورد سوال دومتونم فک نکنم آزمون استخدامی داشته باشن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## کنکوری 96

> سلام. من به شما پیشنهاد می کنم دفترچه آزمون استخدامی وزارت بهداشت رو از لینک زیر دانلود کنید و بعدا قضاوت کنید!
> 
> http://iranestekhdam.ir/wp-content/u...dasht-1395.pdf
> 
> هر استان حداقل 100 تا 200 تا پرستار برمیداره. بعدش با رشته های دیگه مقایسش کنید. ینی نه تنها پرستار مرد بیکار نداریم حتی پرستار خانوم بیکارم نداریم (حالا شاید ممکنه در مورد بیکاری پرستارا مطالبی باشه اما اونا ربطی به این نداره که نتونستن کار پیدا کنن. دلایل دیگه ای دارن که نمیرن سر کار)  
> در کل بین رشته های پیراپزشکی دیگه مطمئن باشید پرستاری از هر نظر وضعیت خیلی خیلی بهتری داره و تا 10 سال آینده فک نکنم بازار کارش از رونق بیفته  (تو خارج کشورم اینطوریه! راحت میتونید با این رشته مهاجرت هم کنید به کشورای دیگه چون نیاز به پرستار خیلییی بالاست.)
> در مورد سوال دومتونم فک نکنم آزمون استخدامی داشته باشن


اقا ممنون . پاسختون جامع و کامل بود

----------


## mobin7

مدرک پرستاری فقط به درد مهاجرت میخوره
تو ایران به اندازه ای که کار میکنی حقوق نمیگیری

----------

